# Mudskippers



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Hey, 

Well I finally got my mudskippers after a long wait !! They are currently in a 20 gal(IMP) tank but in the new year are going to be upgraded to a 40gal tank, well just for a i would share some pictures as they seem to be doing really good and eating well !!! 









(chilling out on a leaf)









(you looking at me?)









(evil mudskpper, lol)


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow man those are great, where did you get em from? Ive never seen one in an LFS or online. You ever let him walk on you hand? lol


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Well i have been wanting some for awhile now I was trying to get hold of the dwarf species which only need 5 gals each and only get 4" but my lfs couldn't seem to track anydown for me. So i said i will go for the ones they could get that get 6" keep them in the 20 gallon tank and raise them up and then when i'm ready get rid of my bristlenoses and set my 40 gallon tank into a brackish for them , which should be hopefully in the new year.

I only got them friday but havn't tried it yet just want them to get settled in nicely but there eating well real pigs.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

They are SO cute! Look like the ones on the new TFH. Nice find


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

What do you mean the one on TFH ??


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice! I love mudskippers, odd fish=great!

I've seen dwarf indian skippers being sold at a few places, but I like the larger types anyways. Even though they are a dwarf variety...they still need a 30 gallon tank.


----------



## Danyel (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow I didn't know people kept those in aquarium's! They almost look like frogs.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Yep there great fish , They have really settled in great. They have also grown quite alot and have coloured up great. I have also taught one of the bigger ones to sit on my hand and eat mysis out of it, Hopefully they will be moving into a 45 gal tank in Jan right after my wallet heals from Xmas shopping. 
I will also try to get some updated pictures for you.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LFS has gotten in i think they were called nigerian mudskippers, they fed them crickets and OMG they went hog wild!


----------

